# I can't do this anymore



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

I need to get this off my chest before I go crazy. Tonight, my time spent driving started off on a decent note...good passengers, and they were tipping for once on the Lyft app. Then, 2:30 hits. I got three guys in the car on my way to their destination, and what do we all hear? A loud popping noise, and then a thumping noise from the front of the car. I baby the car off to a nearby 7-11, and we hop out to find the tread is coming off the tire. Right before this ride even came through, there was nothing wrong with the tire. I check it several times a night out of habit, given that my area seems to be pothole capital, and there's tons of construction all along every single major route throughout the city. Either way, it's clear I'm out of commission, and I'm at least a mile and a half away from my home. After this final straw, I'm ready to snap.

Lyft, for months, has been the only job I have been able to hang onto, having been laid off from my other (part time) position late last year. And while it appears I finally have some promising prospects on my job hunt, night after night I have been behind the wheel trying to break even. I did go off the suggestion of a few others and tried with Uber, but couldn't get on board due to the age of the car (2003). So, it's been just Lyft for months and months and months, and all of what I make goes right back into bills, with a little bit going in my gas tank. And then this happens tonight. Right now, my car is sitting 1/4 of a mile down from where I live. I can't drive the damn thing because of how bad the damage to the tire was, and I do not have a single clue as to what the hell caused it to blow out like that. All I know is I have a shredded tire, and no real way to fix it until Wednesday...and with that pay period will go everything I made these past few days to both a towing company and a new tire. It's the third time in so many months that this has happened, and each time, I'm told it was mainly potholes. Honestly, with the way people drive here, I can't avoid them even on a decent night. The traffic gets ridiculously heavy throughout the entire area once the barflies come out of hiding, and most of the roads here are bad enough to where both the local newspaper and the local TV news stations are calling on the city to repave them ASAP (city says it doesn't have the money - thank you anti-tax voters).

Either way, between the roads, the lack of passengers, and the ridiculous low fare costs (almost $1 a mile here - a simple $5 ride comes to around $4), combined with these people barely tipping, if at all (actually had one passenger say to me "You guys make $5,000 a month doing this"), and bullshit like this happening to my car from driving these people around because of these roads, I can't do this anymore. I seriously ****ing can't. Every time I turn around and it seems like I finally have a little extra money, something like this happens and I'm right back to square one. Meanwhile, I've been frantically searching for a full time job, or even something part time, since the moment I was laid off back in November, and out of god knows how many interviews, god knows how many applications sent out, god knows how many resumes, nothing. I got two possible job prospects, maybe three, but I'm having my doubts that they will even pay out. And meanwhile, these people won't ****ing tip! I don't understand how in the hell they can afford a $200 to $300 bar tab, and then turn right around and not even throw even so much as a dollar or two for a $4 ride that may very well be my one and only passenger for the entire day, best efforts and strategies be damned!

And meanwhile, the ******s running the show at Lyft continue to cut rates to compete with Uber, and telling me as a driver that it's for my own ****ing good, but I'm still a part of a community that's changing the world? How in the hell is driving around a bunch of rich spoiled kids who can't even tip one ****ing dollar for a ride that costs them a fraction of what it does with a taxi cab? How?! On top of it, I and a bunch of others in the area have begged Lyft to do something, anything for marketing! A radio ad, billboard, sponsoring a local festival, something! We keep telling them if they at least try, they'll get noticed! We tell them we drivers are not having much luck promoting them, and all they do is pat us on the head and say thanks for the suggestion, we'll think about it, only to come back with outlandish ideas that never ****ing work! Uber is running ads on every single major radio station in the area, and what is Lyft doing? Cute sounding soundbite marketing on Twitter and Facebook, and a few ads here and there on my smartphone, ads that only pop up because Google trackers saw when I went to Lyft's website in the first place to sign up! They only pop up because I specifically had to search for their website after hearing about it from someone! Same for their name! Only pops up on Twitter or Facebook if you specifically search for them on there and like their page or follow them! They make my head want to explode, because if that's how they think advertising is done, then please, show me what drugs they are taking out in San Francisco and please show me just where in the hell they went to college for their marketing degree, if they even did that to begin with!

And this whole time, I'm busting my ass off, having to put off a lot of things in my own relationship, just to make a barely livable amount while they grow rich off the money they take out in fees and do absolutely nothing constructive with, other than apparently buying new furniture and new computers, and maybe a new car?! These bastards send me cheap mother****ers whose word is like the word of God to their ratings department, and us drivers apparently a bunch of ****ing liars because their hipster customers can never do no wrong, no, it's all love and unicorns and goddamned rainbows and perfect happy people? Did these idiots NEVER ****ing work in anything remotely resembling a transportation company such as a taxi service or even a limo service before coming to work for Lyft? I often swear the same about Uber, as well, just from the horror stories I read from all of you on here and elsewhere! Their idiot passengers spend several nights in a row dancing at the same damn clubs, spending huge amounts on a bar tab each night, yet you're telling me they can't afford to ****ing tip to at least offset the fare cuts they did over everyone's objections late last year, let alone the cut Lyft takes (or Uber for that matter)?! And meanwhile, after I at least get the tire replaced on the car and back on the roads while I plow away during the daytime in search of anything I can pick up for work, I'm in absolute terror of something else going wrong with the car while I drive these idiots around, while I see the emails from Lyft about how we're getting these great discounts for being great people, people they can't even appear to ****ing value for at least giving their business a backbone to work off from, these emails that go on and on about golden fist bumps, changing the entire universe by apparently driving around someone drunk enough to vomit up all of his internal organs all over my ****ing floor, slamming my doors shut to the point where they just close right back up when open thanks to the springs now being shot, and then having the goddamn nerve to rate me a 1 star because I seriously have to account for every last penny and cannot afford to provide them with even a bottled water, or as some apparently expect a ****ing bottle of champagne and free wi-fi that I can't even afford to have on my phone plan? Are they goddamned kidding me?

And all this because of yet another shot tire that occurred while I was driving their happy go lucky passengers all over creation in a city where people want the streets fixed, but won't even pay up the money to do just that. Un****ingbelievable. The most insulting part of it is that all of these efforts that led to this newest headache was for maybe $20 in rides if I'm lucky...20 ****ing dollars, while the dozen plus OTHER drivers that these dumbass mentors recruited out of spite towards Lyft (and for the extra $35 bonus each time they do a mentor session) swallow everything else up! I seriously want to simply email Lyft and tell them to **** off with their glowstache, another thing that they seem to believe will solve all of their advertising woes, and just quit doing driving for good, consequences be damned. I seriously can't do this anymore with them, and I would be happy if so much as at least a temp service got me in somewhere. It beats driving around a bunch of cheap jackasses for a cheap company on very little sleep every goddamned day and night and watching my car begin to literally fall apart. **** Lyft, **** Logan Green, **** John Zimmer, **** Uber and **** Travis Kalanick. Two of the three apparently don't know how to run a company at all, and they all show they're greedy ****ers willing to throw us drivers under the bus so they can buy mansion number five. Man, I'd really like to see Lyft's balance sheets. Guaran-****ing-teed none of that investment money they got, or any of the fees they have, is even going towards advertising. End rant. I need a drink. And a pacemaker at this rate, too.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

cb80907 said:


> I need to get this off my chest before I go crazy. Tonight, my time spent driving started off on a decent note...good passengers, and they were tipping for once on the Lyft app. Then, 2:30 hits. I got three guys in the car on my way to their destination, and what do we all hear? A loud popping noise, and then a thumping noise from the front of the car. I baby the car off to a nearby 7-11, and we hop out to find the tread is coming off the tire. Right before this ride even came through, there was nothing wrong with the tire. I check it several times a night out of habit, given that my area seems to be pothole capital, and there's tons of construction all along every single major route throughout the city. Either way, it's clear I'm out of commission, and I'm at least a mile and a half away from my home. After this final straw, I'm ready to snap.
> 
> Lyft, for months, has been the only job I have been able to hang onto, having been laid off from my other (part time) position late last year. And while it appears I finally have some promising prospects on my job hunt, night after night I have been behind the wheel trying to break even. I did go off the suggestion of a few others and tried with Uber, but couldn't get on board due to the age of the car (2003). So, it's been just Lyft for months and months and months, and all of what I make goes right back into bills, with a little bit going in my gas tank. And then this happens tonight. Right now, my car is sitting 1/4 of a mile down from where I live. I can't drive the damn thing because of how bad the damage to the tire was, and I do not have a single clue as to what the hell caused it to blow out like that. All I know is I have a shredded tire, and no real way to fix it until Wednesday...and with that pay period will go everything I made these past few days to both a towing company and a new tire. It's the third time in so many months that this has happened, and each time, I'm told it was mainly potholes. Honestly, with the way people drive here, I can't avoid them even on a decent night. The traffic gets ridiculously heavy throughout the entire area once the barflies come out of hiding, and most of the roads here are bad enough to where both the local newspaper and the local TV news stations are calling on the city to repave them ASAP (city says it doesn't have the money - thank you anti-tax voters).
> 
> ...


That was beautiful. I'd be the first to say let's email that to their support staff!


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

mizzrock said:


> That was beautiful. I'd be the first to say let's email that to their support staff!


I'm damn near tempted to do just that. I've watched them drop the ball again and again in my area, and I know damn well I'm not the only driver in the entire region who is struggling to make ends meet while we look for actual, real work. Their last brilliant idea for marketing? Refer a business that will pay for their employees to use Lyft to get to and from work and you will get $300! I swear to god reading that entire bit almost gave me a heart attack. It showed exactly what they were thinking: they were just assuming their ideas would work here. It also showed that they do not know how to do actual research, which in part involves talking to drivers on the ground who know the areas they live in and the mentality. Honestly, are they batshit insane for thinking that an area chock full of banks, call centers, military contractors and other related sectors, all of whom would fire you in a heartbeat or not even consider you for employment if you are incapable of getting to and from work on your own dime, would jump at this? They would call it socialist in this area and mock us or demonize us for even suggesting the idea! It's insane what Lyft HQ does in San Francisco! And I said before, they don't ****ing advertise in smart ways! At the rate they're going, they'll bury themselves in no time with the epic disconnect between us drivers and the Shiny Happy Carefree Higher Than A Kite Hippies who are at the top! Honestly, I'm at a point where I look at the phone and ask myself do I even want to bother logging on to deal with risking more problems with my car in exchange for maybe $200 a week, maybe less, if I'm lucky? I really, really hope to god another job comes up soon. I really, truly do. Another tire destroyed from driving these jackasses around every goddamned night, but would they give a damn there? **** no, minion, you're part of a community! $1 a mile means more profit! A 50% cut off that $1 a mile is good for you, it leads to more profit! And yet people here don't ****ing know Lyft exists because we as drivers don't have very good support from them to conduct at least our own advertising, or even offers any single incentive for new passengers! Why the hell didn't they take us seriously when we said we had three golden deals with two universities and one major community college here?! Did they not see the long term benefits there? No, they ****ing refused to honor it and said sorry, we have other plans, and those other plans were laughable because they didn't want to conduct any real advertising! No, social media, dude-bro! It's the way of the future! I almost feel like I'm ramming my skull into a wall when it comes to Lyft and Uber, because to them we're apparently a commodity, robots who are all happy little worker bees with loads and loads of money in our pockets! Honest to god do they even read those little weekly statements they send out? Do they even read the daily statements? I swear to god if I wanted to get ****ed like this without even the benefit of at least lube, I would go into porn! At least there you know you're getting ****ed and can expect pay that you can count on from it! With these people, you never ****ing know from week to week!


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Sorry I did not read the whole thing. I stopped at where you said you needed a tow truck to get the car to your home and mentioned you couldn't have the car fixed for a few days. Is a flat tyre actually causing all this drama? I'm confused.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^The flat tyre was the proverbial straw that broke the back of the proverbial camel. New tyres cost at least ninety greenbacks, here, although if there is a decent used tyre joint near you, sometime you can get a decent used one for forty, fifty, sixty-five, or so greenbacks. There is one used tyre joint out in the suburbs with whose Manager I happen to be on good terms. This guy knows his tyres. He always picks out good ones for me, even if I must pay more for them. I do not have plans to put them onto my two newer cars, but I will use them for one of the older cars. I used to put them on my cab and never had any trouble.

Lyft does advertise on METRObus, here. I see adverts on various sites, but that might be targeted advertising.

At the current rates, rideshare is fine of you are between jobs and need a little cashflow to hold you over until your employment resumes. It is fine, as well, if you want some extra money to pay your bar bills, go to a show or go to a game. If you are going to try to go more than ninety days on this to pay the bills, you will run into trouble. Ninety days, as it is, is pushing it. At some point, I do expect that it will get better, but it will take at least two years for that. Better pay will come only after some regulation. At some point, the jurisdictions are going to remember the reasons that they started to regulate those that carried passengers in motor vehicles for compensation. At that point, the TNCs will have to raise the rates to allow for the cost of complying with regulations.

A twelve year old car used for this kind of thing is going to have problems. For years, there was no age limit on the cabs here. It did not take me long to discover, however, that the fewer miles that I had on a car when I started it as a cab, the less time that it spent in the shop. I watched too many guys with older cars spend too much time in and too much money at the shop. In addition, I saw the real hoopties that the fleet owners who rented older cars versus those who had newer. The older rental cars always broke down more frequently. It is simply the nature of the proverbial beast.

It got to the point where I would not put on anything older than three years. My most recent cars have been new. The several before that were one year old. One thing to remember about being in this kind of business full time: every time that your car goes to the shop, you lose _*TWICE*_: once for the mechanic bill; once for the time that you could be picking up customers but are in the shop, instead. One of the grand things about doing this part time is that the car can go to the shop while I am at my regular job. Preventative maintenance and keeping an eye on the car are imperative. If you notice something amiss, take care of it immediately. If you can see a problem's developing, often you can get away with driving it for the rest of the day/night, and turn it into the mechanic on your way home, then pick it up when you are ready to go back to work. That keeps the double loss to a minimum.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Do you have a spare tire in your car you can slap on and drive home? Why do you need a tow truck. Sorry to hear about your troubles but this gig is definitely not for paying bills, more of a supplemental income to buy booze and hookers


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Uber and Lyft in sunny California don't take into account the below picture in $hitcago in their current rate structure. Now get this....I pick-up this uppity young couple at an auto-repair shop at 1030pm where they left their car that was rendered undriveable because of construction potholes, exposed iron manhole covers. They want me to drive them back to the scene of the crime so they can take pictures. I said, "Let me get this straight. You just tore up YOUR car on that road but want me to drive MY car down it?!". I took them to the edge of the catastrophic site and the ***** handed me $10 while her man went out to take pictures.

Do NOT put up with their shit. Quit driving for them.









P.S. This is one of $hitcago's "better" neighborhoods known as Lincoln Park. At least they have a Starbucks on every corner because that's all that matters anyway.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver I'm not confused that you're upset and frustrated about the flat tyre. I'm rather shocked that you need a tow truck and a few days to have a tyre replaced! Is this the first time you had a flat tyre? Do you know there is a spare tyre in the trunk?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I think everyone is fed up with this shit. The lies, the rate cuts, the tipping policy on uber, the misinformation to passengers, lack of insurance..... Something has to give here soon.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

If you do this job the way Uber expects drivers to do this job, you will not be profitable... and worse yet, you won't know your not profitable until you can't afford to repair or replace your car after the beating it takes in this kind of work.

If you do not have a strategy to avoid the rotten lemon requests Uber's system spits out at you, the situation the OP is in is the eventual destination you are headed to. The question of when is determined by how much equity you have in your car and bank account for Uber to suck from you.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Every market pays drivers for referring new passengers. Hustle. Go to the festivals yourself and hand out chits that you printed yourself - go to the bus stops during the morning rush and hand them out. A template is on the Lyft sub forum.

Try holding a sign that says

You need a backup for Uber
Try Lyft

Promo Code : xxxx​
Choose a catchy promo code via the Lyft website - sitting in your car and whining is not the only option.

Edited for clarity


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Try a sign
> You need a backup for Uber
> Try Lyft


OP stated he drives for Lyft, and not Uber; due to the age of his car.

Here is your sign.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

cb80907 said:


> because to them we're apparently a commodity


basically this.
Whomever will drive for the least amount of money will get the work and set the rates for everyone.

If you see two gas stations next to each other you go to the cheapest one. 
Gas is a commodity.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

im all for being fed up with "ride sharing" however one has to factor wear and tear into costs. this is why i would refuse to work for under $1 a mile. id be a little upset but i dont know i could blame it on uber and lyft.


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

To clarify, yes, I had a spare...several weeks ago when yet another pothole took out one of my other tires. I haven't had the money to replace it, and then that happened last night. Over $150 later, having spent money I don't have to get a tow truck to get the car over to the nearest Discount Tire, and another $112 for the cost of a replacement tire, and I'm seething. Lyft was originally something I did on the side until last fall when I was laid off indefinitely from my job. Since then, I've been looking for another job while doing solely Lyft. That flat tire last night was the straw that broke the camel's back. As far as Sacto Burb's idea goes, it hasn't worked in my market. There has been zero incentive since last October for new passengers to sign up. Zero...no ride credits, nothing. With the bus system here, almost everyone who relies on it does so out of lack of money. There's a very underfunded transit system here, and in much of the city, it's a 9 to 5 mentality, with all but a few select bus routes ending service at 6:15 PM. Most of these people I saw from personal experience don't even have a smartphone - I had to take the bus around the entire city a few months ago when I wasn't even bringing in anything from the driving, and didn't have enough for gas. As I said above, we're clearly a disposable commodity in the eyes of both Uber and Lyft, and the sooner I can make an exit, the better. Emp9, I also am factoring in wear and tear into costs, and right there I don't even make enough to completely cover that. Clearly, what really matters to both companies are the ability to beat one another senseless in a pointless battle over market dominance, when many, many drivers out there are already driving for both Uber and Lyft, and what their passengers think. Don't believe me? Watch what happens every time they even think of trying to raise the cost of fares - the passengers freak the **** out and bombard both companies with threats to completely leave the service altogether because even so much as $1.20 a mile is still too much for a bunch of royal assholes who somehow are able to afford hundreds of dollars in alcohol at a bar seemingly every night, but not enough for a $5 ride that may or may not include a tip. There's so many factors beyond the nightmarish cost in car repairs alone that is working to discourage me from even wanting to drive so much as one single more passenger around again that counting them off alone would take days. Literally days. I swear to god if any of the three employers I interviewed with make a job offer to me next week, I will seriously cry like a little girl, and follow that up by sending Lyft their stupid ****ing glowstache in the mail with the following attached note: "Take your little glowstache and shove it up your ass - maybe it will help turn on a few lightbulbs in your brains!" Basically, my way of quitting with no ****s given.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Glowstache still selling on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...lete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Glowstache still selling on eBay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...lete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


So basically sell it the moment I get the notice that I'm hired, and then send them a hostile "I quit" letter. Works for me!


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Uber and Lyft in sunny California don't take into account the below picture in $hitcago in their current rate structure. Now get this....I pick-up this uppity young couple at an auto-repair shop at 1030pm where they left their car that was rendered undriveable because of construction potholes, exposed iron manhole covers. They want me to drive them back to the scene of the crime so they can take pictures. I said, "Let me get this straight. You just tore up YOUR car on that road but want me to drive MY car down it?!". I took them to the edge of the catastrophic site and the ***** handed me $10 while her man went out to take pictures.
> 
> Do NOT put up with their shit. Quit driving for them.
> View attachment 11742
> ...


That s a f*cktacago street .


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

cb80907 said:


> To clarify, yes, I had a spare...several weeks ago when yet another pothole took out one of my other tires. I haven't had the money to replace it, and then that happened last night. Over $150 later, having spent money I don't have to get a tow truck to get the car over to the nearest Discount Tire, and another $112 for the cost of a replacement tire, and I'm seething. Lyft was originally something I did on the side until last fall when I was laid off indefinitely from my job. Since then, I've been looking for another job while doing solely Lyft. That flat tire last night was the straw that broke the camel's back. As far as Sacto Burb's idea goes, it hasn't worked in my market. There has been zero incentive since last October for new passengers to sign up. Zero...no ride credits, nothing. With the bus system here, almost everyone who relies on it does so out of lack of money. There's a very underfunded transit system here, and in much of the city, it's a 9 to 5 mentality, with all but a few select bus routes ending service at 6:15 PM. Most of these people I saw from personal experience don't even have a smartphone - I had to take the bus around the entire city a few months ago when I wasn't even bringing in anything from the driving, and didn't have enough for gas. As I said above, we're clearly a disposable commodity in the eyes of both Uber and Lyft, and the sooner I can make an exit, the better. Emp9, I also am factoring in wear and tear into costs, and right there I don't even make enough to completely cover that. Clearly, what really matters to both companies are the ability to beat one another senseless in a pointless battle over market dominance, when many, many drivers out there are already driving for both Uber and Lyft, and what their passengers think. Don't believe me? Watch what happens every time they even think of trying to raise the cost of fares - the passengers freak the **** out and bombard both companies with threats to completely leave the service altogether because even so much as $1.20 a mile is still too much for a bunch of royal assholes who somehow are able to afford hundreds of dollars in alcohol at a bar seemingly every night, but not enough for a $5 ride that may or may not include a tip. There's so many factors beyond the nightmarish cost in car repairs alone that is working to discourage me from even wanting to drive so much as one single more passenger around again that counting them off alone would take days. Literally days. I swear to god if any of the three employers I interviewed with make a job offer to me next week, I will seriously cry like a little girl, and follow that up by sending Lyft their stupid ****ing glowstache in the mail with the following attached note: "Take your little glowstache and shove it up your ass - maybe it will help turn on a few lightbulbs in your brains!" Basically, my way of quitting with no ****s given.


Get the tow truck option on your insurance...are you sure you don't have it?? Very reasonably priced. Go to a junk yard and find your car and buy a full sized spare. Have a friend take you to a tire shop and then drop you off at your car and change the darn thing. Shoot, slip some chump at Discount Tire a $20 spot and have him hook you up with a wheel. They'll do it discreetly. Ya gotta think outside the box bubba and hustle more.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> Get the tow truck option on your insurance...are you sure you don't have it?? Very reasonably priced. Go to a junk yard and find your car and buy a full sized spare. Have a friend take you to a tire shop and then drop you off at your car and change the darn thing. Shoot, slip some chump at Discount Tire a $20 spot and have him hook you up with a wheel. They'll do it discreetly. Ya gotta think outside the box bubba and hustle more.


Good news is you can claim it as a biz expense on your taxes:/


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm still confused about your spare. You said you used it a few weeks ago on another flat, you should still have your spare though? Technically if you went and replace your tire, or were you driving on your spare?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Original Poster is upset about the flat tyre, UberxGc, not I.



UBERxGc said:


> Another Uber Driver I'm not confused that you're upset and frustrated about the flat tyre.


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> Get the tow truck option on your insurance...are you sure you don't have it?? Very reasonably priced. Go to a junk yard and find your car and buy a full sized spare. Have a friend take you to a tire shop and then drop you off at your car and change the darn thing. Shoot, slip some chump at Discount Tire a $20 spot and have him hook you up with a wheel. They'll do it discreetly. Ya gotta think outside the box bubba and hustle more.


I checked. I don't have the tow truck option with my insurance. I already got the tire changed over...don't have the right kind of tools to change out the tire right now.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cb80907 said:


> I need to get this off my chest before I go crazy. Tonight, my time spent driving started off on a decent note...good passengers, and they were tipping for once on the Lyft app. Then, 2:30 hits. I got three guys in the car on my way to their destination, and what do we all hear? A loud popping noise, and then a thumping noise from the front of the car. I baby the car off to a nearby 7-11, and we hop out to find the tread is coming off the tire. Right before this ride even came through, there was nothing wrong with the tire. I check it several times a night out of habit, given that my area seems to be pothole capital, and there's tons of construction all along every single major route throughout the city. Either way, it's clear I'm out of commission, and I'm at least a mile and a half away from my home. After this final straw, I'm ready to snap.
> 
> Lyft, for months, has been the only job I have been able to hang onto, having been laid off from my other (part time) position late last year. And while it appears I finally have some promising prospects on my job hunt, night after night I have been behind the wheel trying to break even. I did go off the suggestion of a few others and tried with Uber, but couldn't get on board due to the age of the car (2003). So, it's been just Lyft for months and months and months, and all of what I make goes right back into bills, with a little bit going in my gas tank. And then this happens tonight. Right now, my car is sitting 1/4 of a mile down from where I live. I can't drive the damn thing because of how bad the damage to the tire was, and I do not have a single clue as to what the hell caused it to blow out like that. All I know is I have a shredded tire, and no real way to fix it until Wednesday...and with that pay period will go everything I made these past few days to both a towing company and a new tire. It's the third time in so many months that this has happened, and each time, I'm told it was mainly potholes. Honestly, with the way people drive here, I can't avoid them even on a decent night. The traffic gets ridiculously heavy throughout the entire area once the barflies come out of hiding, and most of the roads here are bad enough to where both the local newspaper and the local TV news stations are calling on the city to repave them ASAP (city says it doesn't have the money - thank you anti-tax voters).
> 
> ...


So I take it you're _not_ satisfied with your experience so far in the Lyft community?


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

elelegido said:


> So I take it you're _not_ satisfied with your your experience so far in the Lyft community?


I think that's a mild understatement. They have proven again and again that they don't listen to any drivers whatsoever. It's frustrating, no, infuriating.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Dude, no one listens to drivers cab or not. It is what it is.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^The flat tyre was the proverbial straw that broke the back of the proverbial camel. New tyres cost at least ninety greenbacks, here, although if there is a decent used tyre joint near you, sometime you can get a decent used one for forty, fifty, sixty-five, or so greenbacks. There is one used tyre joint out in the suburbs with whose Manager I happen to be on good terms. This guy knows his tyres. He always picks out good ones for me, even if I must pay more for them. I do not have plans to put them onto my two newer cars, but I will use them for one of the older cars. I used to put them on my cab and never had any trouble.
> 
> Lyft does advertise on METRObus, here. I see adverts on various sites, but that might be targeted advertising.
> 
> ...


So tell me about your feelings. Do you want to talk about it? What's on your mind?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> So tell me about your feelings. Do you want to talk about it? What's on your mind?


Since you can not make any money at rideshare, and, slinging burgers forces you to deal with even worse rectal apertures than rideshare customers, you are embarking on a new career as a radio call-in psychologist?

I guess that it would pay better than rideshare or slinging burgers if you can keep up the ratings so that the radio station can sell advertising. Some passengers treat cab drivers as if they were amateur psychologists, as it is. My rideshare driving experience has demonstrated this as yet another similarity between the two. I forget what the time period was that you mentioned for being a rideshare driver, but, if you did it long enough, you might qualify as an amateur psychologist. It is likely that you could invent some Piled Higher and Deeper degree from some Enormous State U and sell it to a radio station; they do not always check those things.

If you do succeed in this venture, if you get onto whatever Twin Cities radio station it is that has a clear channel (I forget which one that it, there), let me know so that I can listen to you. Of course, if you make the eight hour trip to Chicago to do it, if you get on WLS, I can listen to you there, as it has a clear channel. KMOX in St. Louis is another possibility. If you do not mind crossing a border and driving a little more, there is CKLW in Windsor, Ontario.

At any rate, best of wishes for your new career.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

marketmark said:


> basically this.
> Whomever will drive for the least amount of money will get the work and set the rates for everyone.
> 
> If you see two gas stations next to each other you go to the cheapest one.
> Gas is a commodity.


And years ago in Detroit when one of the Arab gas station owners lowered the price on his sign, his competitor sauntered across the street and shot him dead.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> Good news is you can claim it as a biz expense on your taxes:/


The IRS might expect tire expenses to be covered by the mileage deduction, unless you are tracking and deducting actual auto expenses, doubtful on a 2003 car with virtually no depreciation left. Check with your CPA to be sure.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

One thing often overlooked is that one of your credit card may include road assistsance and towing.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

probably too late, but next time you are in a tight situation and need a tire...
http://www.bestusedtires.com/

I believe this is their ebay store:
http://stores.ebay.com/vycbestusedtires/


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> probably too late, but next time you are in a tight situation and need a tire...
> http://www.bestusedtires.com/
> 
> I believe this is their ebay store:
> http://stores.ebay.com/vycbestusedtires/


Thanks for the heads up. I bookmarked the site.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

cb80907 said:


> I need to get this off my chest before I go crazy. Tonight, my time spent driving started off on a decent note...good passengers, and they were tipping for once on the Lyft app. Then, 2:30 hits. I got three guys in the car on my way to their destination, and what do we all hear? A loud popping noise, and then a thumping noise from the front of the car. I baby the car off to a nearby 7-11, and we hop out to find the tread is coming off the tire. Right before this ride even came through, there was nothing wrong with the tire. I check it several times a night out of habit, given that my area seems to be pothole capital, and there's tons of construction all along every single major route throughout the city. Either way, it's clear I'm out of commission, and I'm at least a mile and a half away from my home. After this final straw, I'm ready to snap.
> 
> Lyft, for months, has been the only job I have been able to hang onto, having been laid off from my other (part time) position late last year. And while it appears I finally have some promising prospects on my job hunt, night after night I have been behind the wheel trying to break even. I did go off the suggestion of a few others and tried with Uber, but couldn't get on board due to the age of the car (2003). So, it's been just Lyft for months and months and months, and all of what I make goes right back into bills, with a little bit going in my gas tank. And then this happens tonight. Right now, my car is sitting 1/4 of a mile down from where I live. I can't drive the damn thing because of how bad the damage to the tire was, and I do not have a single clue as to what the hell caused it to blow out like that. All I know is I have a shredded tire, and no real way to fix it until Wednesday...and with that pay period will go everything I made these past few days to both a towing company and a new tire. It's the third time in so many months that this has happened, and each time, I'm told it was mainly potholes. Honestly, with the way people drive here, I can't avoid them even on a decent night. The traffic gets ridiculously heavy throughout the entire area once the barflies come out of hiding, and most of the roads here are bad enough to where both the local newspaper and the local TV news stations are calling on the city to repave them ASAP (city says it doesn't have the money - thank you anti-tax voters).
> 
> ...


Have you looked into being a cabbie? Seriously, you can make a decent living with way less headache


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Uber and Lyft in sunny California don't take into account the below picture in $hitcago in their current rate structure. Now get this....I pick-up this uppity young couple at an auto-repair shop at 1030pm where they left their car that was rendered undriveable because of construction potholes, exposed iron manhole covers. They want me to drive them back to the scene of the crime so they can take pictures. I said, "Let me get this straight. You just tore up YOUR car on that road but want me to drive MY car down it?!". I took them to the edge of the catastrophic site and the ***** handed me $10 while her man went out to take pictures.
> 
> Do NOT put up with their shit. Quit driving for them.
> View attachment 11742
> ...


Looks like 90% of the side streets in Houston.










Right lane of a main street.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Since you can not make any money at rideshare, and, slinging burgers forces you to deal with even worse rectal apertures than rideshare customers, you are embarking on a new career as a radio call-in psychologist?
> 
> I guess that it would pay better than rideshare or slinging burgers if you can keep up the ratings so that the radio station can sell advertising. Some passengers treat cab drivers as if they were amateur psychologists, as it is. My rideshare driving experience has demonstrated this as yet another similarity between the two. I forget what the time period was that you mentioned for being a rideshare driver, but, if you did it long enough, you might qualify as an amateur psychologist. It is likely that you could invent some Piled Higher and Deeper degree from some Enormous State U and sell it to a radio station; they do not always check those things.
> 
> ...


I make great tips as a waitress too! I only indulged in ridesharing because I though it would be a great way to earn extra cash and tips. I quickly found out uber lies. For now, I quit driving. I won't be going back as I found my insurance will drop me. In Minneapolis they made it "legal" to rideshare but I haven't found a single insurance carrier here that allows it. Someone already hit me at a stop light. Nothing bad but I'm a poor student who doesn't need these problems. Gl to u tho!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> I make great tips as a waitress too!
> 
> I only indulged in ridesharing because I though it would be a great way to earn extra cash and tips. I quickly found out uber lies.
> 
> ...


I was in Minneapolis October last. I went to a couple of pretty good places, there. I do not know if you were working in any of them, but I made sure that I tipped properly when it was my turn to pay the check. We had large parties everywhere that we went, but no establishment put an automatic tip on the check, at least not that I was aware. We always had pretty good service.

Right. Uber tells the users not to tip. A net-to-driver of twelve dollars fifty per hour is does not equal ninety thousand dollars per year. If you drive twenty four hours per day for three-hundred sixty five days in the year, that would render one-hundred-nine-thousand-five-hundred-dollars in a year, but you will have driven into the Mississippi River long before you could earn even one per-cent of that if you drove at that rate. I do better than twelve-dollars-fifty per hour net-to-driver, but, then, I _*do* know _what I am doing out there.

It is legal to do rideshare in the District of Columbia, as well, but you can not purchase a rideshare endorsement if you live in the District of Columbia. You can if you live in Maryland or Virginia. In addition, Metromile is admitted in Virginia. Supposedly, State Farm, Allstate and Progressive will not drop you if you do rideshare, but, I have never heard that from those insurers officially. Mor ethsn one of their policyholders has told me that they have been informed of this officially, but I have never seen it in writing. The rules are: 1) you must keep the rideshare miles to forty-nine per-cent, or less of usage and 2) if you hit something, do not expect them to pay when you are logged in. If you hit something and are not logged in, they will pay. Again, this is only hearsay. I have never seen anything in writing such as that from any of the aforementioned insurers.

Thank you, but I do rideshare only enough to stay in the game. I drive the taxi more; there is more money and TIPS in it.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

cb80907 said:


> I need to get this off my chest before I go crazy. Tonight, my time spent driving started off on a decent note...good passengers, and they were tipping for once on the Lyft app. Then, 2:30 hits. I got three guys in the car on my way to their destination, and what do we all hear? A loud popping noise, and then a thumping noise from the front of the car. I baby the car off to a nearby 7-11, and we hop out to find the tread is coming off the tire. Right before this ride even came through, there was nothing wrong with the tire. I check it several times a night out of habit, given that my area seems to be pothole capital, and there's tons of construction all along every single major route throughout the city. Either way, it's clear I'm out of commission, and I'm at least a mile and a half away from my home. After this final straw, I'm ready to snap.
> 
> Lyft, for months, has been the only job I have been able to hang onto, having been laid off from my other (part time) position late last year. And while it appears I finally have some promising prospects on my job hunt, night after night I have been behind the wheel trying to break even. I did go off the suggestion of a few others and tried with Uber, but couldn't get on board due to the age of the car (2003). So, it's been just Lyft for months and months and months, and all of what I make goes right back into bills, with a little bit going in my gas tank. And then this happens tonight. Right now, my car is sitting 1/4 of a mile down from where I live. I can't drive the damn thing because of how bad the damage to the tire was, and I do not have a single clue as to what the hell caused it to blow out like that. All I know is I have a shredded tire, and no real way to fix it until Wednesday...and with that pay period will go everything I made these past few days to both a towing company and a new tire. It's the third time in so many months that this has happened, and each time, I'm told it was mainly potholes. Honestly, with the way people drive here, I can't avoid them even on a decent night. The traffic gets ridiculously heavy throughout the entire area once the barflies come out of hiding, and most of the roads here are bad enough to where both the local newspaper and the local TV news stations are calling on the city to repave them ASAP (city says it doesn't have the money - thank you anti-tax voters).
> 
> ...


It is really important in this biz to have a AAA membership to cover towing if you don't having other towing coverage. It hurts to pay at first but in the long run it's the smart thing to do. I have the middle level that covers tows up to 100 miles. At first you have to start with the basic level that only covers the first 7 miles, then after being a member for awhile and not abusing it, they let you upgrade.

The stuff you are ranting about is mostly out of your control. If I were you I would concentrate on the stuff you can control and ignore the rest. Shit happens, companies in general exploit as much as they can get away with, pax take advantage of whatever situation they can, drivers can and will be cut-throat with any perceived competition, marketing whether on-track or misguided is what it is, if you stress out about all that, you are not going to change the world, you are only going to wind up in a rubber room.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Looks like 90% of the side streets in Houston.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would have never imagined that in Houston. Looks like you can at least veer around that. Our entire road could be in that condition.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> It is really important in this biz to have a AAA membership to cover towing if you don't having other towing coverage. It hurts to pay at first but in the long run it's the smart thing to do. I have the middle level that covers tows up to 100 miles. At first you have to start with the basic level that only covers the first 7 miles, then after being a member for awhile and not abusing it, they let you upgrade.
> 
> The stuff you are ranting about is mostly out of your control. If I were you I would concentrate on the stuff you can control and ignore the rest. Shit happens, companies in general exploit as much as they can get away with, pax take advantage of whatever situation they can, drivers can and will be cut-throat with any perceived competition, marketing whether on-track or misguided is what it is, if you stress out about all that, you are not going to change the world, you are only going to wind up in a rubber room.


I know AAA is separated by different regional "clubs" throughout the country but you can jump right into the Plus membership or upgrade the Basic whenever you choose here but there is just a 72 hour wait for the 100 mile tow option to kick in - for obvious reasons. Many people in Illinois purchased the AAA membership for the mere fact it acts as a bond card and you can keep your drivers license if pulled over and issued a ticket. There's really not msny ways you can "abuse" the service. You're allowed 4 service calls per year and if you use all 4 in any year they'll send you a friendly letter about how it's maybe time to consider a new car with a list of the financing vendors they're associated with. When gas prices soared in Chicago many of the Plus members were, ahem, suddenly "running out of gas" on the road and since the not only the delivery but the fuel cost itself was included in the Plus membership, that abuse was dealt with swiftly.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> I make great tips as a waitress too! I only indulged in ridesharing because I though it would be a great way to earn extra cash and tips. I quickly found out uber lies. For now, I quit driving. I won't be going back as I found my insurance will drop me. In Minneapolis they made it "legal" to rideshare but I haven't found a single insurance carrier here that allows it. Someone already hit me at a stop light. Nothing bad but I'm a poor student who doesn't need these problems. Gl to u tho!


I sold insurance for years. You might be enjoying great rates now but wait until your carrier finds out you were "ridesharing" and involved in an accident even IF it's not your fault and Uber's insurance (with a $1000 "deductible" - which is really a "reimbusement" plan i.e. YOU get the car repaired out of pocket THEN we'll give you upto $1,000 at our descretion). You're scarred for life. You wouldn't believe the Big Brother stuff that shows up on the screen when an insurance agent pulls up that MVR now. Prior addresses, prior claims, prior spouses, prior live-ins, it's all there and factored in. The ex-wife that got drunk and took your car into a pole? PROVE you've been divorced for 8 years and she no longer lives in your household. And not only that you just severed that happy relationship with your insurance provider that you may have enjoyed for decades. Now call Geico or Allstate for a new quote after they tripled your rate or flat-out cancelled you. They have the same information. You'll be stuck with LA Insurance at the strip mall or Julio's Insurance/Appliance Repair which both will keep you "legal" but wait until you have to file a claim.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I sold insurance for years. You might be enjoying great rates now but wait until your carrier finds out you were "ridesharing" and involved in an accident even IF it's not your fault and Uber's insurance (with a $1000 "deductible" - which is really a "reimbusement" plan i.e. YOU get the car repaired out of pocket THEN we'll give you upto $1,000 at our descretion). You're scarred for life. You wouldn't believe the Big Brother stuff that shows up on the screen when an insurance agent pulls up that MVR now. And not only that you just severed that happy relationship with your insurance provider that you may have enjoyed for decades.


How often does an agent pull up our records? I have been with geico for 15 years, recently in the past 2 years I've had 2 reckless and an illegal Left turn ticket. My rates were never raised, even when I bought new cars and put that into the policy. Did I get lucky or you guys just stop checking after a driver hasn't made any claims in so and so years?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Raider said:


> How often does an agent pull up our records? I have been with geico for 15 years, recently in the past 2 years I've had 2 reckless and an illegal Left turn ticket. My rates were never raised, even when I bought new cars and put that into the policy. Did I get lucky or you guys just stop checking after a driver hasn't made any claims in so and so years?


They pull the records and re-valuate you before each term renewal (a reputable company does anyway - Geico is "ok" but they're not the best - I have an auto policy with them - if I still owned a home I wouldn't though). Has your credit score improved significantly in the past 2 years? Got married? Added a 2nd or 3rd vehicle? (you mentioned you "bought new cars and put that into the policy" - multi-car discounts are significant). A "youthful" driver left the household? A spouse or "roommate" with a bad record obtained their own car and policy? Purchased your home insurance or a life policy with them too? Moved to a "better" area? Raised your deductibles or dropped your collision coverage altogether because the car is older now? Were any of these "camera" tickets as they don't show on your driving record? Is your Dad a cop or hold some other gubment position? Are the tickets being disputed in litigation? Are you listed on a policy on another persons policy with better criteria (i.e. your parents)? The list is endless.

P.S. A law was passed on Illinois that credit scores could be used in determining rates only every 3 years because of bankruptcies, foreclosures and ruined credit scores even though the economy is "doing great" according to the local MSM.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh My said:


> They pull the records and re-valuate you before each term renewal. Has your credit score improved significantly in the past 2 years? Got married? Added a 2nd or 3rd vehicle? (you mentioned you "bought new cars and put that into the policy" - multi-car discounts are significant). A "youthful" driver left the household? A spouse or "roommate" with a bad record obtained their own car and policy? Purchased your home insurance or a life policy with them too? Moved to a "better" area? Raised your deductibles or dropped your collision coverage altogether because the car is older now? Were any of these "camera" tickets as they don't show on your driving record? Is your Dad a cop or hold some other gubment position? Are the tickets being disputed in litigation? Are you listed on a policy on another persons policy with better criteria (i.e. your parents)? The list is endless.
> 
> P.S. A law was passed on Illinois that credit scores could be used in determining rates only every 3 years because of bankruptcies, foreclosures and ruined credit scores even though the economy is "doing great" according to the local MSM.


I'm an adult and live on my own, everything is in my name, not married just had a bunch of GFs. Those tickets came from a cop who pulled me over and issued it to me, made me signed for it, and I lost the battle in court. Paid my fines and when I pulled the DMV record the points and infractions are listed on there. Haven't made a claim since I started driving, and my deductible is 1000 and has not changed.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Raider said:


> I'm an adult and live on my own, everything is in my name, not married just had a bunch of GFs. Those tickets came from a cop who pulled me over and issued it to me, made me signed for it, and I lost the battle in court. Paid my fines and when I pulled the DMV record the points and infractions are listed on there. Haven't made a claim since I started driving, and my deductible is 1000 and has not changed.


What was entailed with the "reckless" driving tickets? Those, along with DUIs, u-turns and driving the wrong way on a one-way are really bad on your record (but again with a reputable company). My guess is, you get one more moving violation or file a claim and you're through with Geico.

There is also a significant drop in rates (usually about 1/2) when you reach 25.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh My said:


> What was entailed with the "reckless" driving tickets? Those, along with DUIs, u-turns and driving the wrong way on a one-way are really bad on your record (but again with a reputable company). My guess is, you get one more moving violation or file a claim and you're through with Geico.
> 
> There is also a significant drop in rates (usually about 1/2) when you reach 25.


One was for 64 in a 35...another was 80 in a 55.

The illegal left turn was turning into a busy street with the sign clearly said no left turns. Cop was hiding on the other side as people have complained.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Raider said:


> One was for 64 in a 35...another was 80 in a 55.
> 
> The illegal left turn was turning into a busy street with the sign clearly said no left turns. Cop was hiding on the other side as people have complained.


The speeding tickets may have been written up as "reckless" but the insurance company intrepreted them as excessive speeding. Reckless driving tickets are bad and I've never seen any strictly for speeding alone.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh My said:


> And years ago in Detroit when one of the Arab gas station owners lowered the price on his sign, his competitor sauntered across the street and shot him dead.


ROFLMAO. Thankfully, this does not need to happen here in ChiTown, gas staion owners are only allowed to raise prices!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Best rant ever. You nailed it. I hope you find something soon. You deserve a break. You mentioned temp work. Companies often use temp services to find full time employees. It's a way for them to feel out the worker before they commit to them full time. I read your rant twice since you took so much time to write it. Each time I read it, I was drawn to the part where you mentioned temp work. I honestly believe this is your answer. I feel that if you take temp jobs, you'll soon be offered a permanent position with the company they match you with. It may take a few different jobs, but hang in there. Bust your ass with the temp jobs and leave all the negative karma that ride-sharing has inflicted upon you in the past. You deserve better than the shit that Uber and Lyft has thrown upon you. When it works out, come back to this site, look me up and tell me about how your life has gotten better. I've got a strong feeling about this one.
Good luck.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Sorry I did not read the whole thing. I stopped at where you said you needed a tow truck to get the car to your home and mentioned you couldn't have the car fixed for a few days. Is a flat tyre actually causing all this drama? I'm confused.


Same here! Don't you have a spare? You should get one. What is it, $30? That should get you to a tire shop to get a new tire.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I was in Minneapolis October last. I went to a couple of pretty good places, there. I do not know if you were working in any of them, but I made sure that I tipped properly when it was my turn to pay the check. We had large parties everywhere that we went, but no establishment put an automatic tip on the check, at least not that I was aware. We always had pretty good service.
> 
> Right. Uber tells the users not to tip. A net-to-driver of *twelve dollars fifty* per hour is does not equal *ninety thousand dollars* per year. If you drive *twenty four* hours per day for *three-hundred sixty five* days in the year, that would render *one-hundred-nine-thousand-five-hundred-dollars* in a year, but you will have driven into the Mississippi River long before you could earn even one per-cent of that if you drove at that rate. I do better than *twelve-dollars-fifty* per hour net-to-driver, but, then, I _*do* know _what I am doing out there.
> 
> ...


Numerals are our friend! Unlike high school essays, there's no need to take up additional space here with drawn-out words when a more efficient option is available: $109,500 is easier to understand than "one-hundred-nine-thousand-five-hundred-dollars." There's value in what you wrote, but I labored to read it all.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Numerals are our friend! Unlike high school essays, there's no need to take up additional space here with drawn out words when a more efficient option is available: $109,500 is easier to understand than "one-hundred-nine-thousand-five-hundred-dollars." There's value in what you wrote, but I labored to read it all.


Old habits die hard. I was educated (and raised) in a fashion that, these days, is considered archaic.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Old habits die hard. I was educated (and raised) in a fashion that, these days, is considered archaic.


Yes, the English language changes quickly. At least you don't have to buy a new issue of the AP Stylebook each year!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Yes, the English language changes quickly. At least you don't have to buy a new issue of the AP Stylebook each year!


Does the AP Stylebook consider a preposition to be something that you do not end a sentence with?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

No one has said the obvious, but driver you saw the end of the rope coming and did nothing to prevent you from hitting the bitter end. 

You agreed to have a spare when you signed up for Lyft. They inspected your car for a spare. Failure to replace the first tire caused this chain of events.

Folks, don't drive without a spare. If you can't change a tire, add road service to your insurance policy for $15/year. Better yet join AAA and you will save more than AAA costs on discounts stores offer when you show your AAA card. 

Most importantly, fix problems as they happen.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Better yet,
keep like $750 stashed in the glovebox for consequentials!


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Apparently most of the drivers for Uber/Lyft never did any research and believed all the lies they were told by Uber/Lyft. If you cannot replace a tire, what will happen when your transmission goes ( it will) or you hit your first deer, or your starter, window motor tanks? Taxi companies have been dealing with these issues for decades and know the pitfalls of driving a car every day, the wear and tear is tremendous. With the rates Uber has, it is impossible for their drivers to stay happy, and profitable. Look at this forum, the majority of comments are complaints, does everyone think this is a coincidence? Also, please stop whining when the contract you signed with Uber, shows itself in true colors. What did you think, Uber was looking out for you?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> No one has said the obvious, but driver you saw the end of the rope coming and did nothing to prevent you from hitting the bitter end.
> 
> You agreed to have a spare when you signed up for Lyft. They inspected your car for a spare. Failure to replace the first tire caused this chain of events.
> 
> ...


I saw an Uber car riding on the donut spare. Based on the looks of the car AND the driver he didn't just get a flat an hour prior.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I saw an Uber car riding on the donut spare. Based on the looks of the car AND the driver he didn't just get a flat an hour prior.


Which is why the taxi industry is regulated, many people left to their own devices, would ride around in an unsafe, bucket of shit, dangerous.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Paimei said:


> Which is why the taxi industry is regulated, many people left to their own devices, would ride around in an unsafe, bucket of shit, dangerous.


A major taxi company in Chicago made the front page news years ago for laundering salvage titles through Indiana. They're still going strong. I was behind one of their cabs on Lake Shore Drive a few months ago that dog-tracked so bad I could see the FRONT tire tread clear as day.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh My said:


> A major taxi company in Chicago made the front page news years ago for laundering salvage titles through Indiana. They're still going strong. I was behind one of their cabs on Lake Shore Drive a few months ago that dog-tracked so bad I could see the FRONT tire tread clear as day.


Yes I'm sure we can all site examples of taxi company's with balding tires, my point is, regulation is set up to protect the public for a reason. If people are left up to their own greed, the blind, handicapped, poor people, African Americans, may not be served because of greed, and the desire to only do "surge" calls. Read the forum, it's all about me, me, me, there is no sense of why transport company's exist, who they are supposed to serve and why.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Paimei said:


> Yes I'm sure we can all site examples of taxi company's with balding tires, my point is, regulation is set up to protect the public for a reason. If people are left up to their own greed, the blind, handicapped, poor people, African Americans, may not be served because of greed, and the desire to only do "surge" calls. Read the forum, it's all about me, me, me, there is no sense of why transport company's exist, who they are supposed to serve and why.


And you think the powers-that-be in Chicago give a rats ass about the average Joe (or German American)? The Uber driver with the donut spare was "African American". I'm sure his "people" are used to this but he looks really, really out of place trying to make a $ off "those people" in Lincoln Park (that probably can't afford a car because their housing costs are so high and they refuse to live behind iron security bars on every window of their home).

Tonight I'll head over to Englewood or the Wild 100's to serve the "unserved" out of the goodness of my bleeding heart to take them two blocks to the laundromat for a tax write-off. NOT!

P.S. and NEWSFLASH! Uber is not a "transport company", it is a "technology company". There are no Civil Rights involved for anyone - nor even for me as an Independent Contractor.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Another wanna be Taxi driver, nothing to see here, move along, LOL.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

cb80907 said:


> To clarify, yes, I had a spare...several weeks ago when yet another pothole took out one of my other tires. I haven't had the money to replace it, and then that happened last night. Over $150 later, having spent money I don't have to get a tow truck to get the car over to the nearest Discount Tire, and another $112 for the cost of a replacement tire, and I'm seething. Lyft was originally something I did on the side until last fall when I was laid off indefinitely from my job. Since then, I've been looking for another job while doing solely Lyft. That flat tire last night was the straw that broke the camel's back. As far as Sacto Burb's idea goes, it hasn't worked in my market. There has been zero incentive since last October for new passengers to sign up. Zero...no ride credits, nothing. With the bus system here, almost everyone who relies on it does so out of lack of money. There's a very underfunded transit system here, and in much of the city, it's a 9 to 5 mentality, with all but a few select bus routes ending service at 6:15 PM. Most of these people I saw from personal experience don't even have a smartphone - I had to take the bus around the entire city a few months ago when I wasn't even bringing in anything from the driving, and didn't have enough for gas. As I said above, we're clearly a disposable commodity in the eyes of both Uber and Lyft, and the sooner I can make an exit, the better. Emp9, I also am factoring in wear and tear into costs, and right there I don't even make enough to completely cover that. Clearly, what really matters to both companies are the ability to beat one another senseless in a pointless battle over market dominance, when many, many drivers out there are already driving for both Uber and Lyft, and what their passengers think. Don't believe me? Watch what happens every time they even think of trying to raise the cost of fares - the passengers freak the **** out and bombard both companies with threats to completely leave the service altogether because even so much as $1.20 a mile is still too much for a bunch of royal assholes who somehow are able to afford hundreds of dollars in alcohol at a bar seemingly every night, but not enough for a $5 ride that may or may not include a tip. There's so many factors beyond the nightmarish cost in car repairs alone that is working to discourage me from even wanting to drive so much as one single more passenger around again that counting them off alone would take days. Literally days. I swear to god if any of the three employers I interviewed with make a job offer to me next week, I will seriously cry like a little girl, and follow that up by sending Lyft their stupid ****ing glowstache in the mail with the following attached note: "Take your little glowstache and shove it up your ass - maybe it will help turn on a few lightbulbs in your brains!" Basically, my way of quitting with no ****s given.


Please tell me you paid the few extra bucks for the replacement coverage so we don't have a rerun in a few months


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

[QUOTE="P.S. and NEWSFLASH! Uber is not a "transport company", it is a "technology company". There are no Civil Rights involved for anyone - nor even for me as an Independent Contractor.[/QUOTE]

OM, I agree with you frequently on this forum, but you may be mistaken on this last point. GUber is neither a transportation company nor a technology company. They are in fact, a marketing company. More specifically, a "lead generation service". From the second para in your DA:
Excerpted/Quote:
"Company, a subsidiary of Uber Technologies, Inc. ("Uber"), provides lead generation to independent providers of rideshare or peer-‐to-‐peer (collectively, " P2P") passenger transportation services using the Uber Services (as defined below)." end quote.

So, one of the things GUber is successful at is "marketing" rider leads to ICs, in the form of trip requests. The other thing they do well is "market" themselves as a technology company to the public.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> [QUOTE="P.S. and NEWSFLASH! Uber is not a "transport company", it is a "technology company". There are no Civil Rights involved for anyone - nor even for me as an Independent Contractor.


OM, I agree with you frequently on this forum, but you may be mistaken on this last point. GUber is neither a transportation company nor a technology company. They are in fact, a marketing company. More specifically, a "lead generation service". From the second para in your DA:
Excerpted/Quote:
"Company, a subsidiary of Uber Technologies, Inc. ("Uber"), provides lead generation to independent providers of rideshare or peer-‐to-‐peer (collectively, " P2P") passenger transportation services using the Uber Services (as defined below)." end quote.

So, one of the things GUber is successful at is "marketing" rider leads to ICs, in the form of trip requests. The other thing they do well is "market" themselves as a technology company to the public. [/QUOTE]
Never done the corporate thing for a high tech company?
That app was not self generating. Someone wrote it. (actually a team of someones)

The only way to sell that app to generate money is marketing. 
Every successful company is also a marketing company.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> OM, I agree with you frequently on this forum, but you may be mistaken on this last point. GUber is neither a transportation company nor a technology company. They are in fact, a marketing company. More specifically, a "lead generation service". From the second para in your DA:
> Excerpted/Quote:
> "Company, a subsidiary of Uber Technologies, Inc. ("Uber"), provides lead generation to independent providers of rideshare or peer-‐to-‐peer (collectively, " P2P") passenger transportation services using the Uber Services (as defined below)." end quote.
> 
> So, one of the things GUber is successful at is "marketing" rider leads to ICs, in the form of trip requests. The other thing they do well is "market" themselves as a technology company to the public.


Never done the corporate thing for a high tech company?
That app was not self generating. Someone wrote it. (actually a team of someones)

The only way to sell that app to generate money is marketing.
Every successful company is also a marketing company.[/QUOTE]

High Tech, please. Dont. Make. Me. Laugh. GUber doesn't sell an App or any other "technology" for that matter. What they do sell, is you the IC, a rider request. You pay them a 20-30% commission for this "lead". And it says so RIGHT in your Driver Agreement. Have you even read this? 99% percent of their revenues derive from these commissions.

I have done the Corporate Sales thing, for years, and we call these agencies that sell us leads, "Marketing Companies". Because they sell us marketing information. They are not selling us technology products or services, though they may "use technology" in the provision of their service, as GUber does. My bank uses a mobile app, someone they paid handsomely to develop. My bank is not a "technology" company. They are charted as a bank, so they are a financial services company. Domino's has a mobile app and a website that generates sales/orders. Does that make them a "technology" company. Uhm no, they are a restaurant chain.

So, no, every successful business is not a "marketing company" though many have successful and talented marketing strategies. GUber is a marketing business, selling marketing services (and will eventually be monetizing their rider database in this fashion as well). At they same time, they are successfully "marketing" that they are a "technology" company. So they are doing both, a marketing business with a brilliant marketing strategy.

What defines a business vertical, is how they derive their revenues. Not how they "name" themselves. Have you ever done the "business school" thing?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

cb80907 said:


> I'm damn near tempted to do just that. I've watched them drop the ball again and again in my area, and I know damn well I'm not the only driver in the entire region who is struggling to make ends meet while we look for actual, real work. Their last brilliant idea for marketing? Refer a business that will pay for their employees to use Lyft to get to and from work and you will get $300! I swear to god reading that entire bit almost gave me a heart attack. It showed exactly what they were thinking: they were just assuming their ideas would work here. It also showed that they do not know how to do actual research, which in part involves talking to drivers on the ground who know the areas they live in and the mentality. Honestly, are they batshit insane for thinking that an area chock full of banks, call centers, military contractors and other related sectors, all of whom would fire you in a heartbeat or not even consider you for employment if you are incapable of getting to and from work on your own dime, would jump at this? They would call it socialist in this area and mock us or demonize us for even suggesting the idea! It's insane what Lyft HQ does in San Francisco! And I said before, they don't ****ing advertise in smart ways! At the rate they're going, they'll bury themselves in no time with the epic disconnect between us drivers and the Shiny Happy Carefree Higher Than A Kite Hippies who are at the top! Honestly, I'm at a point where I look at the phone and ask myself do I even want to bother logging on to deal with risking more problems with my car in exchange for maybe $200 a week, maybe less, if I'm lucky? I really, really hope to god another job comes up soon. I really, truly do. Another tire destroyed from driving these jackasses around every goddamned night, but would they give a damn there? **** no, minion, you're part of a community! $1 a mile means more profit! A 50% cut off that $1 a mile is good for you, it leads to more profit! And yet people here don't ****ing know Lyft exists because we as drivers don't have very good support from them to conduct at least our own advertising, or even offers any single incentive for new passengers! Why the hell didn't they take us seriously when we said we had three golden deals with two universities and one major community college here?! Did they not see the long term benefits there? No, they ****ing refused to honor it and said sorry, we have other plans, and those other plans were laughable because they didn't want to conduct any real advertising! No, social media, dude-bro! It's the way of the future! I almost feel like I'm ramming my skull into a wall when it comes to Lyft and Uber, because to them we're apparently a commodity, robots who are all happy little worker bees with loads and loads of money in our pockets! Honest to god do they even read those little weekly statements they send out? Do they even read the daily statements? I swear to god if I wanted to get ****ed like this without even the benefit of at least lube, I would go into porn! At least there you know you're getting ****ed and can expect pay that you can count on from it! With these people, you never ****ing know from week to week!


POSTS 1&3/cb80907: Although Your Two
Posts printed out and
Snail Mailed from You to John Zimmer
and the Ms.VP of Customer Retention
WOULD assure You of Receipt (sent Ret.
Rcpt. Req'd.) it seems that Lyft JUST DOES
NOT have the "$cratch" to pay for Radio
Ads and other "Adverti$ing" that i$ based
upon Pay-to-Play.

Since, on the Surface, Lyft is NOT the
Human Hating Entity that Emperor
A$$hat'$ AntiPersonnel LLC is, have You
tried a Phone Call to Knucklehead HQ
on Rainbow Way off of Unicorn Circle in
the Happy Smiling People Building ?

The "We know Best Smugness" HAS TO
BE mostly blamed upon the Haughty
Hubristic Disregard of "Flyover Country"
and ALL 250 MILLION INHABITANTS
to the detriment of the Drivership and
those Driver's Families. I empathize,
but as chi1cabby would PROSELYTIZE

☆ ANONYMOUS TWITTER ACCOUNT☆
☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ FOR BEST RESULTS ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆

Thank You for Your Heartfelt, Intelligent
Post, of Interest to those thinking about
Lyft as an Option to The #[F]Uber.

Bison Abides.[/QUOTE]


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Best rant ever. You nailed it. I hope you find something soon. You deserve a break. You mentioned temp work. Companies often use temp services to find full time employees. It's a way for them to feel out the worker before they commit to them full time. I read your rant twice since you took so much time to write it. Each time I read it, I was drawn to the part where you mentioned temp work. I honestly believe this is your answer. I feel that if you take temp jobs, you'll soon be offered a permanent position with the company they match you with. It may take a few different jobs, but hang in there. Bust your ass with the temp jobs and leave all the negative karma that ride-sharing has inflicted upon you in the past. You deserve better than the shit that Uber and Lyft has thrown upon you. When it works out, come back to this site, look me up and tell me about how your life has gotten better. I've got a strong feeling about this one.
> Good luck.


In the time since my initial post, I have had a few interviews. One was with a local community corrections facility. Last I heard, they were still doing interviews...almost two weeks after my own. After getting that news, I figured it was done and over with as far as that opportunity goes. I have been in touch off and on with one local business owner, but honestly, I don't see much coming from that, either - the guy is pretty horrible at staying in touch, and with him never returning any calls as of late, I have opted to write him off. I have been trying to pursue some leads with a few local temp agencies, but so far they haven't found a match for me. The one possible glimmer of hope I do have is with the TSA. I tested for a position with them last week, and am now waiting to see if I move on to doing the airport assessment phase. I find I don't care if it's an hour's drive up to Denver to work. I really don't. It would be better money than what I'm making with Lyft. At this stage of the process with the TSA, I'm waiting for word on when I can complete the Airport Assessment portion of the employment process. After that, there's a few other things to get through, but again, I would happily drive that distance back and forth, especially for what the starting pay would be listed at. In the meantime, no new tire issues (thank god), although with the way the streets are here in Colorado Springs (too many potholes and cracks to count), I'm literally sweating to death almost every night I'm driving...and the endless stream of drunks at night never seems to end. With regard to this hiring process for the TSA, I ask all of you this: please keep your fingers crossed that something good comes from it. Driving drunk, spoiled jackasses around really ****ing blows now!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

cb80907 said:


> And all this because of yet another shot tire that occurred while I was driving their happy go lucky passengers all over creation in a city where people want the streets fixed, but won't even pay up the money to do just that.


If you drive for a living, or even in any place with potholes (I'm in houston) it's worth getting AAA if you have a car without tow coverage (I get 2 years free with kia). One tow and it's paid for itself.

I also have the Discount Tire damage warranty and although I normally NEVER buy extra warranties around here I have almost always had it pay for itself as sooner or later a tire is damaged and cannot be fixed. They will also do free flat repairs. You can go in and buy the warranty alone on your existing tires. I did it when I bought my car. The last car I had was only 3 months old when I needed a new tire. I've already had 2 flats repaired so far on this car. It's mostly because of construction everywhere.

I KNOW this is extra up front cost but it's cheaper in the long run and doesn't come as a surprise at the worst time.


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you drive for a living, or even in any place with potholes (I'm in houston) it's worth getting AAA if you have a car without tow coverage (I get 2 years free with kia). One tow and it's paid for itself.
> 
> I also have the Discount Tire damage warranty and although I normally NEVER buy extra warranties around here I have almost always had it pay for itself as sooner or later a tire is damaged and cannot be fixed. They will also do free flat repairs. You can go in and buy the warranty alone on your existing tires. I did it when I bought my car. The last car I had was only 3 months old when I needed a new tire. I've already had 2 flats repaired so far on this car. It's mostly because of construction everywhere.
> 
> I KNOW this is extra up front cost but it's cheaper in the long run and doesn't come as a surprise at the worst time.


I already jumped on board with AAA after the tire was replaced. As for the extra warranty, I haven't been able to swing it. Not with seemingly every other penny having to be accounted for. Either way, my choice is to try and get the **** out of driving for good. Not worth it between the passengers, the low fares, the lack of tips and the condition of the roads in Colorado Springs anymore.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

cb80907 said:


> In the time since my initial post, I have had a few interviews. One was with a local community corrections facility. Last I heard, they were still doing interviews...almost two weeks after my own. After getting that news, I figured it was done and over with as far as that opportunity goes. I have been in touch off and on with one local business owner, but honestly, I don't see much coming from that, either - the guy is pretty horrible at staying in touch, and with him never returning any calls as of late, I have opted to write him off. I have been trying to pursue some leads with a few local temp agencies, but so far they haven't found a match for me. The one possible glimmer of hope I do have is with the TSA. I tested for a position with them last week, and am now waiting to see if I move on to doing the airport assessment phase. I find I don't care if it's an hour's drive up to Denver to work. I really don't. It would be better money than what I'm making with Lyft. At this stage of the process with the TSA, I'm waiting for word on when I can complete the Airport Assessment portion of the employment process. After that, there's a few other things to get through, but again, I would happily drive that distance back and forth, especially for what the starting pay would be listed at. In the meantime, no new tire issues (thank god), although with the way the streets are here in Colorado Springs (too many potholes and cracks to count), I'm literally sweating to death almost every night I'm driving...and the endless stream of drunks at night never seems to end. With regard to this hiring process for the TSA, I ask all of you this: please keep your fingers crossed that something good comes from it. Driving drunk, spoiled jackasses around really ****ing blows now!


I know it's still driving but have you looked into pizza delivery? It sounds like it might be more money than you're making and you'd get cash every day. Key is to work in a nice neighborhood. People will tell you poor folks tip better. It's not true. Only waitresses and the like tip better when it comes to poor vs. rich. Plus if your area is anything like Houston if you work in a rich suburb the roads are much better than the city. You would still be able to Lyft while trying it out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

cb80907 said:


> I already jumped on board with AAA last year. As for the extra warranty, I haven't been able to swing it. Not with seemingly every other penny having to be accounted for. Either way, my choice is to try and get the **** out of driving for good. Not worth it between the passengers, the low fares, the lack of tips and the condition of the roads in Colorado Springs anymore.


If you have triple A why did the tow cost you?


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I know it's still driving but have you looked into pizza delivery? It sounds like it might be more money than you're making and you'd get cash every day. Key is to work in a nice neighborhood. People will tell you poor folks tip better. It's not true. Only waitresses and the like tip better when it comes to poor vs. rich. Plus if your area is anything like Houston if you work in a rich suburb the roads are much better than the city. You would still be able to Lyft while trying it out.


I'm good on that. I'm going through the hiring process with TSA up towards Denver. So far, I'm halfway through, and waiting on a date and time for my airport assessment. Come to think of it, I'm looking into any jobs that don't involve mostly driving. Ideally, the goal is to get as far away from Uber and Lyft as humanly possible. I already have a draft of an "I Quit" letter for the day I can walk from Lyft saved on the computer, too. That will be a great day.


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you have triple A why did the tow cost you?


I got on AAA after the fact. I was able to sling enough finally to at least get AAA.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Looks like 90% of the side streets in Houston.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. Doesn't have to be a SIDE street here to be bad. I've started naming the big potholes...

Actually this shot doesn't look TOO bad. I think we should have a contest--worst street we can find.

This is going to my mom's house in Huntsville out in the country. Technically uber covers where she lives. Even I'm not nasty enough to call one just to see if they'd come. UPS and FedEx won't. I park my car and she gets me with her big truck. And yes this is a real named road.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raider said:


> How often does an agent pull up our records? I have been with geico for 15 years, recently in the past 2 years I've had 2 reckless and an illegal Left turn ticket. My rates were never raised, even when I bought new cars and put that into the policy. Did I get lucky or you guys just stop checking after a driver hasn't made any claims in so and so years?


My State Farm agent told me they don't routinely check present customers unless they have an accident. I called (this was 15 plus years ago mind) to ask if a ticket would up my insurance. She said they wouldn't even know so it wouldn't increase but if I took the defensive driving to get it dismissed it WOULD decrease my insurance cost. But even with me calling it would not affect anything as long as I had no accidents.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> True. Doesn't have to be a SIDE street here to be bad. I've started naming the big potholes...
> 
> Actually this shot doesn't look TOO bad. I think we should have a contest--worst street we can find.
> 
> ...


http://cw39.com/2015/01/07/pothole-on-kirkwood-near-briar-forest-tearing-up-tires/

they post one every day http://cw39.com/category/features/pothole-of-the-day/


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

cb80907 said:


> I got on AAA after the fact. I was able to sling enough finally to at least get AAA.


This is confusing. In your original post you seemed to indicate this just happened, and then you said you got AAA membership last year. So I'm with Fuzzy- why didn't you call them for the flat/tow?


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> This is confusing. In your original post you seemed to indicate this just happened, and then you said you got AAA membership last year. So I'm with Fuzzy- why didn't you call them for the flat/tow?


I never said anything about getting AAA last year. I said I got AAA after the flat tire was replaced (written as "after the fact").


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POSTS 1&3/cb80907: Although Your Two
> Posts printed out and
> Snail Mailed from You to John Zimmer
> and the Ms.VP of Customer Retention
> ...


[/QUOTE]

In the library. LMAO. Bun haired lady shooting me the death ray glare. For the love of HeyZeus, Mary, Joseph, and all the blessed Icons, PLEASE STOP, or I will be [email protected]&d from here also. "I got nowhere else to go. I got nowhere else to go". OC Zach Mayo sobbing here.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

cb80907 said:


> I already jumped on board with AAA last year.





cb80907 said:


> I never said anything about getting AAA last year. I said I got AAA after the flat tire was replaced (written as "after the fact").


 So this wasn't posted by you then?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

In the library. LMAO. Bun haired lady shooting me the death ray glare. For the love of HeyZeus, Mary, Joseph, and all the blessed Icons, PLEASE STOP, or I will be [email protected]&d from here also. "I got nowhere else to go. I got nowhere else to go". OC Zach Mayo sobbing here.[/QUOTE]

POST # 81/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: Sure hope
You're wearing
Depends XXXXS...to prevent those....uh..
errr...Senior City Mouse Moments.
CHORTLE!

Bison Googling "Zach Mayo".
That name sounds....familiar.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> In the library. LMAO. Bun haired lady shooting me the death ray glare. For the love of HeyZeus, Mary, Joseph, and all the blessed Icons, PLEASE STOP, or I will be [email protected]&d from here also. "I got nowhere else to go. I got nowhere else to go". OC Zach Mayo sobbing here.


POST # 81/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: Sure hope
You're wearing
Depends XXXXS...to prevent those....uh..
errr...Senior City Mouse Moments.
CHORTLE!

Bison Googling "Zach Mayo".
That name sounds....familiar.[/QUOTE]

Save you the trouble here:


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> POST # 81/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: Sure hope
> You're wearing
> Depends XXXXS...to prevent those....uh..
> errr...Senior City Mouse Moments.
> ...


Save you the trouble here:




[/QUOTE]

POST # 84/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: OverOver
overoveroverthought it.
If You'd referenced "I'm mad as hell and
I can't/won't take it Anymore" I'd have
known it was the Scene from "Network".
Who WAS that AWM ? As I tried to
'splain to UberRidiculous .....the Age
Difference is a Big Factor!

Bison: Not ready for CountryKitchenBuffet!
............."Hey! It's 6 AM and they're NOT
.............OPEN YET! Call up the AARP Para-
.............troopers!"

South Park.
Good Times!


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> So this wasn't posted by you then?


I wasn't even thinking when I wrote that. Lack of sleep and exhaustion was at work there. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> So this wasn't posted by you then?


Fixed. Again, thanks for the heads up. I need a vacation...bad.


----------



## PhuckUberAndLyft (Mar 7, 2016)

HERE's the TRUTH. ANY UBER/LYFT DRIVER THAT SAYS THAT THEY ARE EARNING ANY KIND OF DECENT INCOME ARE LIARS. HONESTLY I ENJOY DOING THIS JOB BUT I ABSOLUTELY HATE THE COMPANIES AND THE BUSINESS ETHICS. THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT YOU AS A DRIVER AT ALL AND CAN CARE LESS WHAT YOU THINK. THE HAVE SO MANY SUCKERS CYCLING IN TO DO THIS THAT HAVING TO MAKE ANY EFFORT TO LISTEN TO ANYTHING YOU SAY IS NOT OF CONCERN TO THEM. DO WHAT THEY WANT HOW THEY WANT AND THATS ITS. THEY ARE HAVE BECOME FILTHY RICH ALREADY AND CONTINUE TO GAIN ON ALL OF THEIR DRIVERS LOSES. IF YOUR READIMG THIS AND DISAGREE YOUR A POS LIAR OR IN DENIAL.


----------

